# ***Labor Day Knife Give Away***



## sharpeblades (Aug 14, 2013)

Its been awhile since I gave one of my knife away to woodys members so here goes.Labor Day is coming up Sept 2nd. so I thought I would give some of my labor away.It is one of my EDC knives(every day carry).It is done in ATS-34 stainless with stabilized double dyed maple,with black liners all stainless pins and lanyard tube.Sheath is set up with belt clip for easy on and off.Good luck to all. ***You must have at least 25 post and have been on here for at least 1 yr.*** I will have my grand daughter draw the winner on Labor Day at 12:00
*Just post that you would like to win it and I will put your name in the drawing******  The "WINNER" is **Nugefan** Congratulations *****


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2013)

Put my name in the hat for that one, Raleigh. I`ll get some deer blood on it soon enough. 

Thank you for the generosity. That is a fine little blade!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 14, 2013)

Very generous of you, please put my name in as well.


----------



## blues brother (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in the drawing. Thanks Mr. Tabor.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 14, 2013)

Add my name please. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## ratman (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name as well sir. Thanks for your kind gesture.


----------



## Mars (Aug 14, 2013)

Please sign me up. Thank you sir.


----------



## ChickInATree (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh that would be wonderful! I have been looking for a nice every day carry knife! Don't get me wrong, my Benchmade serves me well, but that one is elegant! Please put me in for the drawing!


----------



## ryano (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat for the drawing.  

very nice of you!  thanks!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice, I would love to have another one of your knifes. Please put my name it.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 14, 2013)

Since you're being so generous I'd like to have a chance. And thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat sir.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 14, 2013)

I could always use another of your works of art.
I'll take a ticket too!
Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 14, 2013)

Add my name please. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## rockdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Add my name please. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks very much. Id love to win it.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would like a chance at it. Thanks


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice gesture Raleigh.  I'd like a chance.


----------



## biker13 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm in and thanks Mr Tabor


----------



## Scott R (Aug 14, 2013)

Very generous of you.  Please put my me in the hat also.
Thank You sir.


----------



## Shug (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. please include my name in the hat


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd like to have a chance too Mr Raleigh.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would love for my name to be put in the hat... Beautiful knife!! Thank you sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't win if you don't play! That is a beautiful EDC that I'd love a fleeting chance at. Thank you very much for your generosity, sir.


----------



## usmc6114 (Aug 14, 2013)

*count me in please!!*

I would love to own another of your knives.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for being such a generous craftsman! I'd be proud to carry that knife!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice gesture.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! I would love a chance to win that knife. Please add my name to the pot sir.


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 14, 2013)

Throw my name in the hat. Very kind of you, sir.


----------



## contender* (Aug 14, 2013)

Please add my John Henry to the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sign me up also!  Very nice of you to do.


----------



## one hogman (Aug 14, 2013)

*knife give away*

Put My name in the Hat Mr. Raleigh and THANKS!!!


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the chance Mr. Tabor.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in.  I would love to have a custom built blade like that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 14, 2013)

This is what makes  this place great!! I would like a stab at it. Thanks


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in the drawing

And thanks Mr. Tabor  for your kindness and generosity.


----------



## georgiabound (Aug 14, 2013)

Please enter my name. Nice looking knife!


----------



## fishbait (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put my name in as well Mr. Tabor. 

I think Turtlebug would like that one.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 14, 2013)

good looking knife sir, please add me. thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet little EDC there RT!  Love the maple and the mosaic pin!
Please add my name too - thanks.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sign me up sir. Oh and tell your daughter the day after the drawing is my birthday


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll take a swing at it


an Thank You


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks good put my name in the hat please


----------



## Horns (Aug 14, 2013)

Put my name in there Mr. Tabor. Thanks for the chance to win such a great knife!


----------



## cross+hair (Aug 14, 2013)

I sure would like to be put in for that work of art

thank you


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 14, 2013)

Please add me for the chance at that beauty, thank you sir.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Aug 14, 2013)

Please put me in love the edc


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful work! Please add my name and THANK YOU for the opportunity.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 14, 2013)

Ohhhh, me too!

Thanks!


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Aug 14, 2013)

Add me to the list please. That's a knife anyone would be proud to carry.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 14, 2013)

Put me in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jkkj (Aug 14, 2013)

Please add me to the list. Thanks...


----------



## Toffy (Aug 14, 2013)

*You do know how to draw a crowd!*

Put Me in too, please. I haven't lost a knife all month!


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 14, 2013)

Count me in, thanks for the opportunity- would even match my suit for my wedding the following Saturday


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 15, 2013)

oooh Maple is my weakness.  And knives.  count me in!


----------



## yelper43 (Aug 15, 2013)

Throw my name in the hat. And thanks for your generosity.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

I am going to look good with that sharpblade on my belt.   Thanks for the generous offer and put my name in the sheath.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2013)

Put me my name in the hat please. That is great looking knife, thanks for the chance


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 15, 2013)

I would like to win it, so please enter my name


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2013)

Add me also, Mighty fine knife.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 15, 2013)

Like to win it, I'd Love to win it
Please put me in, thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd love to win it.....Thanks


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank You for your generosity!!! put my name in please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Put me in Coach. I'm ready to play!
And thank you for your kind gesture.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2013)

Me Too, Me Too, Me Too....... please!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Glenn2399 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would be ecstatic for that beauty to find a new home in Florida.  Thank You.


----------



## croaker (Aug 15, 2013)

Please add my name to the hat.
Thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 15, 2013)

Very generous...thanks for the chance. Please add me to the hat Sir.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 15, 2013)

What an offer! Please add me to the hat. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Headshot (Aug 15, 2013)

Please add my name to the list.

Your are quite generous with your giveaways.  Thank you.


----------



## seeker (Aug 15, 2013)

Gorgeous blade, I would love to own one of your creations.  Thanks


----------



## Mossy78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Please add me to your list.


----------



## SAhunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Add my name to the list. Thanks Raleigh.


----------



## Warthawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Please toss my name in the hat, I need a fine knife and that is one.


----------



## gatexaroo (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful knife, would love a chance at winning it! Thanks Mr. Tabor


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 15, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty.  I would certainly like to win it.  Thank you for the chance.


----------



## IFLY4U (Aug 15, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## creekbender (Aug 15, 2013)

Please add my name to the list . Thanks for the opportunity .


----------



## allen456 (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice gesture sir! Please add me to the list!


----------



## VANCE (Aug 15, 2013)

please drop my name in the hat

thanks


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful knife RT, and very nice gesture. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## bear claw (Aug 15, 2013)

Add me please and thank u


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 15, 2013)

RT, that's a beauty.  You're a generous man sir.  Please put me in for the drawing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 15, 2013)

Please drop my name in the hat.  Beauty for sure!


----------



## RedRyder (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for doing what you do. Sign me up also.


----------



## noc1down (Aug 15, 2013)

*Great looking Knife*

Please add me.  Thanks for the help in making this a Great Website.


----------



## rmp (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful knife Mr. Tabor. Put me down please. Thanks, Rob


----------



## forced2work (Aug 15, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat thanks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Please add my name to the group....Beautiful knife, and I promise to skin as many deer as I can with it.....


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd like to win it, put me in.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Aug 15, 2013)

Great looking knife.  Put my name in.


----------



## steve campbell (Aug 15, 2013)

*knife*

Please put my name in the hat Raliegh.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would like a chance at that fine knife sir! Great looking knife for sure. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for a chance


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Please put my name in. Thx-


----------



## GMORE (Aug 15, 2013)

Please put my name in.  Thanks!


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Flhtglen (Aug 16, 2013)

I would LOVE to win it! Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Mighty fine gesture Mr. Tabor! Please add my name. I would love to win that beauty!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Plz add me to the hat Mr Raliegh


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 16, 2013)

Please add me to the list. Beautiful knife !


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 16, 2013)

That's very generous of you. Please put my name in the hat. Thank You


----------



## davidf (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice gesture ....add me i would like a chance to win


----------



## raydawg (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice.  Add me please.


----------



## marknga (Aug 16, 2013)

Please add me to the pot.
Thanks!


----------



## jfinch (Aug 16, 2013)

I would love to have it.

Thanks,


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 16, 2013)

Please add my name to the list. Thank you!


----------



## Hal (Aug 16, 2013)

You do some mighty fine work. Drop my name in the hat.


----------



## Magowah (Aug 16, 2013)

Please add me to the list! Thanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2013)

IIICrkRepr said:


> Add me to the list please. That's a knife anyone would be proud to carry.



X 2 

Beautiful


----------



## beretta (Aug 17, 2013)

Please add me, thanks!


----------



## donald-f (Aug 17, 2013)

Please add me to this long list. That is a beautiful knife and I would be honored to own that piece of beautiful workmanship.


----------



## Toonigh (Aug 17, 2013)

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## ox rider (Aug 17, 2013)

Please sign me up.  A true craftsman is a rare thing in todays world.  Thank you for sharing your skills.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 17, 2013)

Another work of art. I would like an opportunity to win it and thanks for your generosity.


----------



## BuckFever1613 (Aug 17, 2013)

Please put me on the list. Thanks for the opportunity to win this great knife.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Aug 17, 2013)

That is nice please add me to the list.Thank You!


----------



## NiteHunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Please add NiteHunter to the list Mr.RT.


----------



## woco hunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Add me please. Would make an awesome b-day present (sept 2nd).


----------



## blink (Aug 17, 2013)

A beautiful piece of craftsmanship and i would love to have it.

Put my name in the pot, thanks!


----------



## seastrike (Aug 17, 2013)

if you mean 25 post in this section im not sure. but i have been a gon forum member for several years. i post mostly in coastal fishing section though. if i could be in the drawing i  would be very grateful !


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Aug 17, 2013)

Add my name please. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2013)

Please add my name to the hat! Thank you Mr. Tabor!


----------



## Yelpu1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Add my name please. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## davedirt (Aug 18, 2013)

Me too fine sir.


----------



## onedude (Aug 19, 2013)

Please add my name. I would like to have one of your knives. It looks great.
D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## huntseven (Aug 19, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!   Please add my name.


----------



## delta708 (Aug 19, 2013)

Add me to the list please. Nice knife!


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 19, 2013)

Throw me in the hat also, my wife was looking over my shoulder and loved the way that knife looks. If I win it will go to her to wear around our deer camp. thanks for the offer, Mike.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 20, 2013)

please add my name in the hat please Sir ...


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 20, 2013)

Very generous of you sir. Please put my name in also please.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. Raleigh, just sayin it's my birthday

can you maybe add my name twice

It's a beaut, and i know who ever wins will be a proud owner.


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2013)

What a awesome little knife. Please add my name Raleigh


----------



## killerv (Aug 20, 2013)

Please add me! Thanks!


----------



## Knotmuch (Aug 20, 2013)

Put me in Mr. Blades.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. Tabor,

I would love to have a knife like that!! Please put my name in the hat!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2013)

pretty knife.....please add my name.

Thank you!


----------



## trial&error (Aug 20, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat, and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful knife. Add me too, please, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## williamt (Aug 21, 2013)

please include me and thank you very much


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Please add me to the list to win too !! Thank you for the opportunity !!!!


----------



## tharris73 (Aug 21, 2013)

Please put my name in. Thanks!


----------



## scottypp (Aug 21, 2013)

Please enter me...thanks for the fine give a way!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 21, 2013)

Add me to the mix. Some Woodys memeber is gonna be a lucky person once agian!


----------



## ratman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr raleigh sorry to hear about your mother in law.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 21, 2013)

Rat; Thank you sir, Its been hard on my wife


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 21, 2013)

Throw my name in.  Cool knife


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Please add my name. Thanks.


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Please add my name Mr.Tabor...


----------



## Slingblade (Aug 21, 2013)

Please add me, beautiful work RT...as always.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thank you Raleigh, especially for all you do for Woody Members*

Please add my name Mr. Raleigh


----------



## RWP_JR (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the opportunity I'd love to win that beauty!


----------



## devil-dog (Aug 22, 2013)

Please add me in Mr T.  - Thanks


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 22, 2013)

add me to the drawing Mr. Tabor!  Thanks!


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Tabor! Please throw my name in the hat too!


----------



## sljones (Aug 22, 2013)

Put me in coach.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2013)

Gorgeous knife as usual.

add me to the list Raleigh


----------



## letmeoutside (Aug 22, 2013)

Very generous of you. Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## blackwater622 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great looking knife. Please add me


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 22, 2013)

Add me to the list! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jman9977 (Aug 22, 2013)

Add me to the list please. Thank you for the opportunity.

Jim


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 22, 2013)

Add my name please

Thank you for the generous opportunity


----------



## QTurn (Aug 23, 2013)

Please add me to the list!

Very nice of you to do this..

I sure could use it when I kill a freakstudasaurus gator on Sept. 7!


----------



## kenlr4 (Aug 23, 2013)

add my name please


----------



## Studawg170 (Aug 23, 2013)

Great looking knife.....Please add me


----------



## Jasper (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a beaut..........count me in! Thanks!


----------



## grum man (Aug 23, 2013)

*very nice knife*

Please put my name in. Thanks.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Aug 23, 2013)

Very generous thing to do Mr. Tabor! Please add my name to the list. Thank you!


----------



## Boot (Aug 23, 2013)

Add my name as well please. I bought one of your knives for my daughters first skinning knife a couple years ago. Its one of the best knives we have. Thanks for the generous opportunity to win one!


----------



## tiger1996 (Aug 23, 2013)

Add me please


----------



## albridges (Aug 24, 2013)

Would love to win it!!! Going to brighten up someone's collection! Good looking EDC


----------



## Buster (Aug 24, 2013)

Please ad my name 
thanks


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 25, 2013)

Count me in please sir, someone will have a great Labor Day!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Add me to the list please, sir.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice knife*

Put me in very nice knife


----------



## molon labe (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity to win a truly beautiful custom knife.
 another great example of the one fine folks that make Woody's such a great place...


----------



## Dub (Aug 26, 2013)

I would be very proud to own such a beautiful knife.


----------



## James Vincent (Aug 26, 2013)

*Knife give away*

Man that's a great give away. I'm in


----------



## mountain cat (Aug 26, 2013)

Put my name in the hat please


----------



## hunter63john (Aug 26, 2013)

Add my name please.  Thank you for your generosity


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 26, 2013)

As man... Imma new guy... Lol good luck to y'all!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice of you to offer this to a member here!

I'd love to be in the running too!  Throw my name in the hat please.


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 27, 2013)

I would like to be in the drawing!


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 27, 2013)

Great gesture and a gorgeous knife. Please throw my name in the hat as well.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 27, 2013)

Please put me in for the drawing and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Aug 27, 2013)

Please add my name and thank you for the chance.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 27, 2013)

Guess i'm not able to win according to my stats. I've been on here for years but says it joined in January 2013????  O well.


----------



## mikelogg (Aug 27, 2013)

I would love to win it, thanks.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

You do beautiful work, Mr. Tabor.  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Please add my name  ...


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Put me in also please.  Beautiful knife btw.


----------



## Knotwild (Aug 27, 2013)

Please include me. I love your work.


----------



## jdrawdy (Aug 27, 2013)

Please add me.  Beautiful knife.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Aug 27, 2013)

Mr. Tabor,
Please add me, I'll put with my other tabors...Thank you


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Aug 28, 2013)

drop my name in the hat please


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Put me in Raliegh. Thay is a nice looking knife.


----------



## dunn1970 (Aug 28, 2013)

*knife*

Put my name in the pot Raleigh. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2013)

Fine looking blade! Please add my name to the drawing, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 28, 2013)

Please add me to the list, thanks Dave


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Put my name in Mr. Tabor

Thanks


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 28, 2013)

If I win it I'll turn around and gift it to one of America's Warriors. Throw my name in the hat too.  And thank you for your generosity.
Gobbler Down


----------



## southgaoriginal (Aug 28, 2013)

would love a chance that's a fine looking knife


----------



## Campingman (Aug 29, 2013)

Add me to the list please. Thank you.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd like to put my name in for it as well. Always wanted one of your knives. Thanks.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Aug 29, 2013)

put my name in the bucket pls


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice of you and great looking knife.

I'd be proud to win it.


----------



## virgil (Aug 31, 2013)

good looking knife. please add my name to the list. thanks


----------



## backwater labs (Aug 31, 2013)

"I would like to win it". It looks fantastic.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 31, 2013)

Will you add me to the list Raleigh....


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 31, 2013)

Put my name on the list please.  Fine looking knife

Thanks
Hilsman


----------



## turkey foot (Aug 31, 2013)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## guitarman64 (Aug 31, 2013)

put my name in please


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm in Thanks   Eddy M


----------



## 73fordxlt (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome work! Please sign me up!


----------



## GAFLAjd (Sep 1, 2013)

*labor day knife*

Thanks for sharing your work with the forum.
Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## Toffy (Sep 1, 2013)

*How many????*

Wow, I wonder how many of us are in the pot?


----------



## georgiabound (Sep 1, 2013)

I would like to take this opportunity to say that the generosity of a lot of members from this site is truly remarkable. I don't usually post that much, but I do read a lot of the threads here. I think one of the reasons this site is as great as it is, is because of its members.

Thank you Mr. Tabor for your generosity, and good luck to all in tomorrow's drawing.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

Put my name in please!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Sep 1, 2013)

Please include me......

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 2, 2013)

Would sooo love to win! Thanks


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2013)

The "WINNER" is  **Nugefan** Congratulations.Send me your shipping info and I will get it in the mail to you~Raleigh


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats to Nugefan that is one fine looking knife.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cool of you Sharpblades! Fine knife!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats Andy. Nice knife.


----------



## Shug (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## blues brother (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Andy! Way to go!
Mr. Tabor, Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## fireman401 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cool Mr. Tabor.  Hope all is well with you and that your Labor day was restful.  Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats to Nuge!!

Thank you for your generosity Mr Tabor!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## jbrooker (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats Nugefan


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow !!!! first time winning anything  , Thanks so much for your offer Sir , it will be used with pride ...


----------



## watermedic (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Wow !!!! first time winning anything  , Thanks so much for your offer Sir , it will be used with pride ...



Congrats Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! You sure you know how to use one of them modern new fangled knifes?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Congrats Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! You sure you know how to use one of them modern new fangled knifes?



He said he would send me directions ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## cross+hair (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats Andy!  Don't go beating on rocks with it!  
That should serve you well!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2013)

Congratulations on a fine knife, Andy. And thank you, Raleigh, for your generous gesture.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome....congrats Andy and another fine gesture by Mr Tabor.


----------



## jman9977 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------

